# Experienced player needs game in New Haven, CT



## Ormazd (Sep 20, 2004)

I am an experienced player/DM and very familiar with D&D, Star Wars, Torg, Vampire, In Nomine, and many others.

e-mail: verecundusmus@hotmail.com if interested.

thanks.


----------



## Ormazd (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow. Talk about major thread resurrection ...

Anyway, over the last five years I've found a group with which to play, but we are now down a player and looking for one more.

1) We are group of young professionals and students ranging from mid 20s to mid 30s.
2) We are playing D&D 4e, and that is unlikely to change anytime soon.
3) We try to get together once a week, on Saturday morning to afternoon, but are understanding if life gets in the way.

If this fits your demographic/interests, let me know.

O


----------



## Ormazd (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, so we've had some success with new players, but I'm now looking for another.

I received two responses to my previous post a couple months ago and wanted to get in touch with those guys, but hotmail ate my messages.

So, if you are interested in gaming with us (as listed above) or are one of the two fellows who emailed be before, get in touch with me at:

verecundusmus@hotmail.com

Thanks,

O


----------

